# [PCBSD] Problem using portupgrade with Cmake and some KDE Packages



## randy (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm completely new to FreeBSD, and in another forum I was looking at posts in, one user said that someone that can't fix problems like this while running FreeBSD has no business running it...Anyway, the problem I'm having is that I can't get Cmake to upgrade using portupgrade, and it's causing portupgrade to fail the upgrading of other KDE packages. Here's the errors I'm encountering:


```
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/cmake in /usr/ports/devel/cmake    
===>  Extracting for cmake-2.8.0_3                                              
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                                
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                          
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz                        
=> cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.           
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/[/url].                   
fetch: [url]http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz:[/url] Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/[/url]. 
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                                
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                          
===>  Giving up on fetching files: cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz                           
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/devel/cmake/distinfo)      
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this           
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".                                
*** Error code 1                                                                

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
*** Error code 1               

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
*** Error code 1               

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/ktorrent.
*** Error code 1                    

Stop in /usr/ports/net-p2p/ktorrent.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100224-69964-1v8rz5g-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade 
UPGRADE_PORT=ktorrent-3.3.3_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=3.3.3_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.                                               
--->  Upgrading 'kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.2.8_1' to 'kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0' (x11-themes/kde4-windeco-nitrogen)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/x11-themes/kde4-windeco-nitrogen'                    
===>  Cleaning for kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0                                  
===>  Extracting for kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0                                
=> MD5 Checksum OK for 99551-kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0-Source.tar.gz.         
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for 99551-kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0-Source.tar.gz.      
===>  Patching for kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0                                  
===>   kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found 
===>   kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 - found
===>   kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 - found
===>   kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rcc - found  
===>   kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 - found
===>   kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automoc4 - found
===>   kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.3.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/cmake in /usr/ports/devel/cmake    
===>  Extracting for cmake-2.8.0_3                                              
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                                
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                          
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz                        
=> cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.           
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/[/url].                   
fetch: [url]http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz:[/url] Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/[/url]. 
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                                
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                          
===>  Giving up on fetching files: cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz                           
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/devel/cmake/distinfo) 
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this 
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]". 
*** Error code 1                                                                

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
*** Error code 1               

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
*** Error code 1               

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/kde4-windeco-nitrogen.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100224-69964-tajef8-0 env 
UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.2.8_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=3.2.8_1 make 
** Fix the problem and try again.                                               
--->  Upgrading 'kde4-style-qtcurve-0.69.2_1' to 'kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2' (x11-themes/qtcurve-kde4)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/x11-themes/qtcurve-kde4'                             
===>  Cleaning for kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2                                     
===>  Extracting for kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2                                   
=> MD5 Checksum OK for QtCurve-KDE4-1.0.2.tar.bz2.                              
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for QtCurve-KDE4-1.0.2.tar.bz2.                           
===>  Patching for kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2                                     
===>   kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 - found 
===>   kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 - found
===>   kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rcc - found     
===>   kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 - found 
===>   kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automoc4 - found
===>   kde4-style-qtcurve-1.0.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - not found
===>    Verifying install for /usr/local/bin/cmake in /usr/ports/devel/cmake    
===>  Extracting for cmake-2.8.0_3                                              
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                                
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.                          
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz                        
=> cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.           
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/[/url].                   
fetch: [url]http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz:[/url] Requested Range Not Satisfiable
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/[/url].
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz.
===>  Giving up on fetching files: cmake-2.8.0.tar.gz
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/devel/cmake/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/cmake.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-themes/qtcurve-kde4.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100224-69964-9y2loc-0 
env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=kde4-style-qtcurve-0.69.2_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=0.69.2_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! devel/subversion (subversion-1.6.6_1) (unknown build error)
        ! net-p2p/ktorrent (ktorrent-3.3.3_1)   (checksum mismatch)
        ! x11-themes/kde4-windeco-nitrogen (kde4-windeco-nitrogen-3.2.8_1)     (checksum mismatch)
        ! x11-themes/qtcurve-kde4 (kde4-style-qtcurve-0.69.2_1) (checksum mismatch)
```

Does anyone know what's causing this, or how I can fix it? I'm running PC-BSD 8 (FreeBSD version 8.0-RELEASE-P2). Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sticky: Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums* - I don't know what you're using for cut & paste, but it took ten minutes to clear out the excessive whitespace. And use proper formatting tags.

*Sticky: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense*


----------



## fbsd1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks like you have to refresh your ports tree.


----------



## randy (Mar 1, 2010)

I forgot I was even subscribed to this ...anyway, I ended up solving the problem: I just installed cmake through pkg_add, and everything worked fine .


----------

